# Flame Licker



## Bogstandard (Mar 29, 2008)

I have just uploaded a set of plans for a German made flame licker.

Found in the Downloads/Uploads section, or here if you can't find it. 

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl

John


----------

